# Due Date Question



## Attached Mamma (Mar 16, 2004)

I hope this isn't too stupid of a question, but since determining your due date ususally goes by the first day of your last period & the length of your cycle, would you have the same due date no matter what day you conceived during your ovulation window?

Thanks for any input


----------



## ds2003 (Dec 30, 2004)

Based on the standard due date calculator the anwer is yes, but in reality the answer is no. From what I've read, your due date is really 266 days from the day you actually conceive. In the ideal cycle, ovulation occurs on day 14. So you have 266+14=280 which is 40 weeks. Most due date calculators are based on the idea cycle of 28 days with ovulation on day 14. This is why due date calculators that do not take into account irregular cycles or late ovulation are incorrect in the prediction.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

And aren't there something like 5 different "pregnancy wheels", and using each one can yield a different "due date"?

Also, when I had the midwives use last period, it gave a different due date than using "conception", which was actually when we had sex, not when egg met sperm.









Next pregnancy I'm going from when we had sex while fertile, and ignoring anything a professional might tell me. It caused nothing but stress.









Good luck!


----------



## Attached Mamma (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:

Next pregnancy I'm going from when we had sex while fertile, and ignoring anything a professional might tell me. It caused nothing but stress.
Good Idea!!

The reason I was asking (which we are pregnant now and know when we conceived this time), was because my dr. changed my due date last time like 3 times. So begins the snowball effect of hospital interferrence. This time I know when we conceived, and even if I go by my period there is only a 3 day difference, and we are going to have a homebirth this time, due to what happened to us in hospital unneccesarily.

Julie


----------

